# What type of sucker fish?



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

Caught this today on a pink Big Joshy at a central Ohio dam. Was wondering if anyone knew the type of sucker fish it is.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hognose


----------



## Branden_Rodgers (Mar 16, 2018)

Northern hog sucker, aka hog molly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

An ugly one for sure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we always called them hog sucker when i was growing up. now that im all grown up we call them hog sucker. there great eating but full of bones.
sherman


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweeper Fish


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I call that the perfect Shovelhead bait


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

aka brown sucker..


----------



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the help on the identification from everyone. Tight lines


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like a Kardashian.......


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I call them stonerollers


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Flathead bait...they will kick until a flattie eats them


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Northern Hog Sucker. Not a stoneroller.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Northern Hogsucker.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Hog Sucker


----------

